# Financial Response by the Government to the Cornavirus



## Acorn22 (21 Mar 2020)

Ministers are now looking at a scheme similar of measures being introduced elsewhere in EU and the UK, where the government has said it is to pay 80 per cent of wages, up to £2,500 per month, for people out of work as a result of the pandemic.

The details of the scheme will be announced in the next week, with work ongoing at Government level on how it would apply in Ireland.

Trade unions submitted proposals to Government on Friday for a €1.75 billion scheme which would pay workers up to a cap equivalent of €40,000 per year. It would see the Government pay 75 per cent of the wages for up to three months, with employers covering the remainder.

Does this mean that the first 3 months are covered by the Government at 75% and your employer will pay you 75% for the remainder of time you are out of work?  Will people be in work or out of work or have reduced hours to avail of this?  Is this only for people in Trade Unions?


----------

